# NEW LURES



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi everybody ,
Just notice these on another forum, apperntly they cast like bullets ,should be great for long casts for whiting,
dont know where to get them yet.








coatsey


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats so last year :roll: :lol:

Haven't had much success with the one I have. I think there is better poppers out there.

Edit: Oops might be a new size to the 45's.


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Patwah , cant agree more ,plus will be available to cast to spooky fish
cant wait
coatsey


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Have been waiting to see them in the flesh, I love the px45's and do think the sammy 65's are at the top limit of what I like so the px55's should fill the bill just right  
Also I'm hanging out for these, Scumdog from Pure fishing Australia
A 48mm rip-off of a Sammy


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

Stop please it hurts. ;-) Love the names for the colours also.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

buff you are insatiable. you scumdog you.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

The new ecogears should be good hopefully cast easier than there smaller model, they had a great action just to damn hard to cast accurately.
The scum dogs loook great with a good range of colours to catch every angler! :lol:


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Also a new Atomic surface lure out callled the K9 Walker. 60mm long so a bit bigger then the pup, should be a beauty.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Also a new Atomic surface lure out callled the K9 Walker.


Yes very very nice indeed the walker, particularly the muddy prawn colour.

Cheers Dave


----------

